# Sleeping at night



## mlavigne (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi everyone, just got my puppy, Vader, last week and he is doing awesome!

The one thing that he is doing that is driving me and my gf CRAZY is wanting to play after bathroom breaks in the middle of the night.

He sleeps in bed with us (crating only lasted one night haha) and is falls asleep fairly well, and sleeps until he needs to go out (bed at 11, gets up at 3-4 and 5-when i get up at 6).

The only problem is when we get back inside he thinks its playtime. He immediately jumps on my sleeping gf's head (with his sharp nails) and runs around the bed jumping and biting- standard daytime behavior, but in the middle of the night, it is troublesome.

He didn't do this last week, when he was adjusting to the house and when I was taking half days at work to be with him.

He's only ~9 weeks old now, but anything we can do to expedite the end of this behavior will do wonders for my alertness/sanity.

Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance,
Michael&Caity.


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Would you go back to trying again with the crate?
We had an awful 1st week with our puppy and ended up sleeping next to her in her crate on our futon (in the spare room) to help her settle.

We would exhaust her before bed, last trip out about 10:30pm and then wake up at about 3am for wees. 

She would then go back into her crate where she would wine but eventually give up and go back to sleep.

We put a couple of toys in there incase she woke up.

When she started sleeping through about 8 weeks old we then moved back into our own bed and she sleeps in her crate next to our bed.

If/when she cries whines I just gently shush her and put my hand through the bars and within 5 mins she is asleep within 5 mins.

She comes into our bed for 15mins every morning after her morning wee and then longer at weekends.

I dont mind her in the bed but like my sleep too much to have is disturbed. When they get older they can then learn to either go into your bed or on their own.

If it was me (which is what we did anyway) is go back to square 1. You might be grateful when she is fully grown and sleeping on your pillow


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I agree with Olivejosh - go back to the crate training. Get some Adaptil spray or a diffuser and use it when you put her to bed, this will calm her down and make life a little easier for all of you.

Perhaps a half way measure would be to have the crate beside your bed and then gradually move it further away as she settles.

There is a thread going at the moment about how great other members have found the Adaptil spray. 

Bye the way, welcome to the forum and please post some pictures of your pup - we love photos best of all.


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

We do love pictures!!

I also agree with the moving away thing. We have just started moving Olive away from the bed and she has been fine. 
We arent doing it too drastically as we are moving soon so dont want to have to start over.

Good luck let us know what you do!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

I have to agree with those who say to try the crate training again.

We have one (Flynn) who was not crate trained as a pup (lasted about 1 night and then my husband caved) and one (Luna) who was crate trained. 

There is a major difference in these 2 dogs (I know some of that is just natural anyway). The one who was crate trained as a pup (Luna) is better adjusted and doesn't have as much separation anxiety as the one who wasn't. We ended up crate training Flynn eventually but doing it when he was 2 years old was MUCH harder than if we had just done it all along since he was a pup. 

If you don't have a dog who is crate trained it's going to be really hard if you ever have to board them because of an emergency or put them in a crate for any reason (someone visiting with a toddler or sleeping over at someone's house etc.)

Plus, as others said, crate training him now would mean he'd know that it wasn't play time when you came in from your potty break.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I disagree with what everyone else has said.  Riley has always slept in bed with us & has no separation anxiety issues at all. Cooper our 8 month old re-home was crated at night by his previous owners & HE is the one with major separation anxiety issues! There is nothing more wonderful than a warm cuddly Vizsla to keep your feet warm at night. Riley sleeps between my legs with her head on my feet. <3

Tire him out really well before you go to bed with some training or a game of keep away. Sit on opposite ends of a hallway or room & roll a ball back & forth. He will chase it forever & it's a great way to tire him out before bed.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles has slept in bed with since he was 4 months (when we were 100% certain he would not pee in our bed) and it's been great. We both work full time so we have heard that letting Miles sleep in bed with us is a good way for him to bond with us and be with us since we are gone most of the day. We battled with separation anxiety when he was a little baby, but I think this is normal for a puppy. I've mentioned this before, but we used Dog TV to help him when we would leave him during the day. We leave for 2 four hour blocks (I come home at lunch to spend time with him and exercise him) and we set the TV timer for him, left him with a few busy toys, and come home to a relaxed puppy. 

In regards to night time, we would not let him sleep for 2-3 hours before we would go to bed so by the time it was bedtime he was ready!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Threefsh, I don't have a problem with people who like their pups to sleep in bed with them, in fact I am very envious. Used to try it with a smallish Dane we rehomed(as I was told it was the quickest way to bond with a dog), but I always ended up on the floor.

Also, if you are an insominac like me having a dog moving beside me, and generating heat would just be the last straw. See, I am just jealous, I would so love to have my vizsla pup in bed with me  He came up for a cuddle one evening when I went up to bed early (heaven, I just love cuddling him), but then when my husband came to move him off he growled at him!!! That was his first and last time on our bed!!

Threefsh, you mentioned that Cooper has seperation anxiety - are you suggesting that is because he doesn't or hasn't slept in with you? Do you think it might be because he has only recently been rehomed and is worried he might loose his lovely new Mom and Dad? 

My boys both sleep down stairs not in crates, and neither has seperation anxiety. I think that is just the way some dogs are, and you can improve it over time.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Mine are allowed in the bed for cuddle before and after actual "sleep" time. We love it! But like hotmischief, there would be no sleeping for me if they slept with us all night. I'm a really light sleeper and they move a lot. For example, they want to be under the duvet but then in the middle of the night they get hot and want to crawl out from under the duvet and up on our pillows etc.


----------



## rimrock5151 (Nov 13, 2012)

I like crate training. I started it with my prior Vizsla and for 11 years all I had to do was sate kennel, give a treat and he was happy. Even in motel rooms he would find his cratea great place to be..

A few times I let him sleep in the bed ( only in a motel when I didn't have the crate) and it was disastrous.

Current Vizsla is being crate trained and at 13 weeks knows where his bed is at night and has no problem going there when we go to bed.

Patience and training and treats.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy is crate trained and enjoys going into it as it's sanctuary for her, unfortunately at night she sleeps in our bed under the covers, my fault completely as I let Darcy sleep in the bed the first night I got her and my wife was working night's, Darcy just looked so tiny and vulnerable in her little basket and she was only 6 weeks old, the rest is history....


----------

